# Work starts to stop the TS Kellington sinking (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The MoD supervises work to stabilise a dilapidated ship in danger of sinking on the River Tees.

More from BBC News...


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

'Kellington' is a Sea Cadet ship, right? 

So tell me, don't they teach nautical training at the Cadets anymore? Makes me wonder whether it is a glorified youth club nowadays......no-one aboard could tell she was starting to rot?

Tut. Britain's finished as a maritime power if Sea Cadets aren't being led by individuals with a modi*** of maritime experience.

Jonty


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Reported on this morning's (07/04/09) BBC North East News (can't find a link on their website) that TS (Formerly HMS) Kellington currently languishing at Stockton on Tees is now sinking and there are ongoing discussions to have her scrapped in situ by Able(UK). This is apparently being done as matter of urgency given her parlous state and due to the fact that they cannot get her out of the river due to changes since she arrived.

Perhaps it is as well that the old lady is put out of her misery. How many, I wonder, of the stalwart "Ton Class" are left?


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Eyesore' ship's future discussed (BBC News)*

Council leaders say they are looking at the future of a ship on a Teesside riverside which they said has become an eyesore.

More from BBC News...


----------



## jay cresswell (Jan 8, 2007)

Another fine example of ship preservation in the UK ... not
Why do we get it so badly wrong so much of the time?


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a link..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7987232.stm

yorky jim


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I think its the same old problem with most things UK-wise. Everyone wanting to be in charge and no one wanting to be actually required to do anything physical labour-wise unless someone is prepared to pay them at least twice what they are worth, except if the person in charge is not British to the core. In that case they wont work for him no matter what you pay them.[=P]


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Minesweeper to be scrapped 'soon' (BBC News)*

A mothballed ship moored in Stockton could be dismantled as early as next week, says the council.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Work begins to scrap minesweeper (BBC News)*

Work begins to dismantle a mothballed ship moored on Teesside which is taking on water.

More from BBC News...


----------

